# Duerr log splitter?



## Badfish740 (Oct 12, 2011)

My dad picked up a Duerr log splitter yesterday for $400.  He said it looks like the engine (5 HP Briggs) is tired, but otherwise its in good shape.  I haven't seen it yet but will post pics later today.  From what he's told me its probably similar to this one I found online:







The one in the picture is rated for 25 tons-the one my dad purchased is rated for 20, but same idea-vertical capability, integrated tank and axle, wedge mounted on the ram, etc...  Are these MTDs?  I figure its a good deal either way because the rest of the machine looks good (good tires, no leaks or questionable looking hoses) and he was able to start it and split some wood with it.  The plan is to swap the tired engine out for the 5 HP I/C Gold Briggs that currently powers my Lickety Splitter, and to throw an old snowblower (my pops runs a small equipment repair business) engine onto that and put it up for sale.  This one will be much easier on the back than the old Lickety Splitter.  I figure I'll also throw a new filter on it and change the hydraulic fluid-should I replace with ATF?  If so, what kind?  NAPA should be able to supply the new hydraulic filter.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on the good find!  I'd stick to a good hydraulic/tractor fluid as it's usually cheaper than ATF and just as well suited.  You don't need all the additives in ATF to run it as a hydraulic fluid and "tractor" hydraulic oil has all the high-temp/high-pressure protection you need. Tractor Supply was selling their brand for $35-$40 for a 5 gal pail.

That said, I have been eyeing some mighty pricey oils to run in my splitter to keep the fluid temps down when I split over the summer.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 13, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Congrats on the good find!  I'd stick to a good hydraulic/tractor fluid as it's usually cheaper than ATF and just as well suited.  You don't need all the additives in ATF to run it as a hydraulic fluid and "tractor" hydraulic oil has all the high-temp/high-pressure protection you need. Tractor Supply was selling their brand for $35-$40 for a 5 gal pail.
> 
> That said, I have been eyeing some mighty pricey oils to run in my splitter to keep the fluid temps down when I split over the summer.



Thanks-I don't know much about the differences in the fluids-I had just heard that many new splitters use ATF.  If plain old hydraulic fluid is cheaper that works for me, especially since as you said it's sold in bulk and cheaper!  I still haven't gotten over to my parents' to take a look at it, but my dad said it's marked "PRO" is that just MTD marketing bs, or is this one a little beefier than the average box store splitter?


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks to be a bit beefier than the average MTD Box store unit.  I know MTD's big unit (34 ton?) is built way better than the 27 ton units they sell now.  "Pro" is a great marketing term as there are few legal ramifications for slapping "pro" on the sticker!  ;-P


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 14, 2011)

Crappy cell phone pics:











It actually looks really similar to a unit I rented a couple of years ago before I bought my current splitter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2011)

The original filter is a Luberfiner LFP-1652. I have had that splitter since 1988. Running universal ATF. I have intended to change that fluid and filter every year. And never get around to it.  :red:


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 14, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The original filter is a Luberfiner LFP-1652. I have had that splitter since 1988. Running universal ATF. I have intended to change that fluid and filter every year. And never get around to it.  :red:



Is mine basically the exact same as yours BB?  On mine there is a Fram that looks relatively fresh and the return line looks like it was replaced at one point.  I'm hoping that my 5HP Briggs I/C will swap onto it-gotta measure the shaft size when I get home.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same splitter. Duerr was selling under MTD's name when I bought the splitter in 1988. If the shaft on your replacement engine is too long, just go to the hardware store and get longer bolts for the pump mount/coupler shield. That is what I did four years ago when I replaced the Briggs with a Lifan Chinese Honda GX200 clone. It has another twenty five or thirty cords under its belt since the swap. Might as well replace the Lovejoy couplers while you are at it. They are cheap.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same 20 Ton unit in Badfish's pictures. I replaced the tired 5HP B&S last year with a Honda GX160. Had to trim the end of the shaft and a grind a small notch to clear the sheet metal shroud. Works great!


----------



## thill (Jan 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just picked up a Duerr 20T/Pro for $400.  Same story as above, 5 HP B/S motor seems really tired, but still works OK.    

I just picked up a 6.5 HP Honda clone, and was just about to ask if there would be any problem with just cutting down the shaft a little, but I see you guys have already answered my question!

Here is a question, BrotherBart:  Does the clone have at least as much real power as the original engine?

Thanks.

-TH


----------

